# Is anyone actually getting replies from this site?



## rogers__dan@hotmail.com (Apr 26, 2018)

I see there are hundreds of postings on this site, but I see very little by way of responses. Are people just getting replies directly vs. getting replies via the forums? Although I would like to hope there is a glimmer of hope, I would like to know if there is hope out there.


----------



## twizzle (Apr 26, 2018)

*Replies on this site*



rogers__dan@hotmail.com said:


> I see there are hundreds of postings on this site, but I see very little by way of responses. Are people just getting replies directly vs. getting replies via the forums? Although I would like to hope there is a glimmer of hope, I would like to know if there is hope out there.


To be quite honest, reply/response rates are pretty pathetic. I have endeavored to help people when I can and have sought help when I need to but many questions go unanswered.

A few weeks ago someone reached out wanting help on which direction they should go and what certifications they should pursue. I offered my advice based on 9 years experience and never received so much as a 'thank you I appreciate your advice'. This is not the first time, so I now offer little help or advice based on 'why should I bother?'. Shame really.

There is some good (and truly terrible) advice out there. The same people tend to contribute and I know that what they offer is sound and valuable.

Anything remotely difficult generally has nobody pitching in with suggestions. My job requires a lot of research but I don't often find it here.

I share your frustration.


----------



## rogers__dan@hotmail.com (Apr 26, 2018)

*Replies*

I would help people but I can barely myself. I have been posting more things on the AAPC site on Facebook, that helps a little bit. I may have found an internship opportunity I can apply to which I am going to try and get. When it comes to new people trying to get ready to go into the CPC program, I do try and leave helpful tips of things I wish I would have known before starting to program how to prepare the CPT book. I figure at least I can say it is my charity work if I can do anything at all.


----------



## hperry10 (Apr 27, 2018)

I offer help or advice regarding coding questions if I am absolutely positive that  what I am saying is correct. I have given up responding to threads looking for advice on how to break into the field because that question is asked and answered numerous times per day and a simple search of the forum will show all those threads. I have also grown tired of the threads where posters complain that they can't find jobs or that they were frauded in some way because nobody told them how hard it would be to get a job. I used to monitor this site constantly to see if I could offer advice but no so much anymore.

Heather CPC


----------



## eugeniamiller02@gmail.com  (Apr 30, 2018)

I have not gotten a reply back at all. I stopped for a while and now I am back to see if I get a reply. Maybe its different city and states. IDK


----------



## corrinrae27@gmail.com (May 1, 2018)

It's nice to know that I'm not the only one not receiving responses.  I have tried to reach out to the officers in my Brandon, FL chapter since I started with AAPC and received nothing.


----------



## vanessamoldovan (May 6, 2018)

I have had this same experience. My recommendation is to let AAPC know that you aren’t getting responses. It is one of the responsibilities of being an officer


----------



## ellzeycoding (May 6, 2018)

In all fairness, for those posting on this website to get employed, I doubt employers will be looking HERE for candidates.  I've hired hundreds of coders/billers over the years and never looked here.

Also it's not the AAPC's responsibility to get people to _reply _to posts here... so I'm not sure what the comment about notifying an officer would accomplish?????

For the most part, questions posted for coding/billing related matters get useful responses and in a decent time-frame.  Or the question has been answered dozens of times in the past if you use the search feature.

In all honesty, this is a VERY helpful forum for coding/billing advice.  For getting a job, probably not.


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 7, 2018)

I went back to look at the questions you are asking the forum.
Many of them, particularly with regards to the exam, are discussed hundreds of times on this board. Before posting a question, please take the time to perform a search of the forum to see if the question has been asked and answered in the recent past. Also, if your question is one that is reasonably basic and could be answered with minimal research, (or one you should already know if you are a certified coder), you probably won't get a response, because the information is already on here, and senior coders know it. Research is a major component of a coder's day, and we'd expect you to post a question as the last resort. This is not a social network as much as it is a resource for getting information or advice on challenging coding issues, so if you're looking for a personal support system, this probably isn't the place. There is an AAPC Facebook page that is used for that purpose.

If you’re looking for work, unfortunately you are not likely to get a response at all.  Although I post jobs on this forum occasionally, (and currently have an opening)  I expect that anyone searching for work will apply to those openings as I always instruct, and I would never approach an unknown person on the forum and offer a job.  Over the years I have offered advice to new coders; feel free to look back, as I know it can be challenging.  

Since you're fairly new to the forum, please take the time to read the forum rules--those are very helpful as well. Make sure your post title is clear, and that you have included enough information to get your point across. Also, makes sure that you have posted your questions in the appropriate area. (Don't post an E&M question in the section for Conferences).   Hopefully, the next time you have a difficult question, you'll be able to get your answer.


----------

